

Ask HN: Programming language vs. pen and paper for solving math problems? - valevk


======
quarterwave
One problem where i believed the result only after writing up some Python code
to simulate N trials is the Monty Hall problem.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Hall_problem](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Hall_problem)

